# Weathered Drop Bottom Gon



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Here are a few photos of my newly weathered AMS 1:20.3 Drop-Bottom Gondola. This car has amazing detail and is a great candidate for weathering.



























I first brushed on a grayish-brown acrylic paint to the car's interior. I use various brands of cheap hobby acrylics sold at most craft stores (Hobby-Lobby, Micheal's, etc.)


I added several layered washes of thinned acrylic paint to the exterior, using various shades of gray and brown. The washes were applied in a somewhat haphazard manner, with no apparent pattern. I thin the acrylic paint about 50/50 with plain tap water to make the washes. _(Note: I have extremely pure well water; if you are on municipal water, you may want to use distilled or purified water to thin your acrylic paint.)_

I used an eyedropper to apply thin washes of brown and black India inks diluted in rubbing alcohol (about ten drops of ink per ounce of alcohol). This soaks into all of the cracks and crevices and really brings out the detail. 

I used a soft-bristled brush to dust the surfaces with various brown, gray, white, and orange powdered pigments. I use the Bragdon Enterprises brand of powdered pigments. Their pigments have an adhesive component built into the powder itself, actuated by rubbing. When stroked on with a brush and "massaged" into place, they stay put, and look good. A little goes a long way. 

I highlighted some of the plastic parts that represent metal, like the couplers and truck side frames, with a rust solution. You can either buy the rust solution ready-made, or make your own by rusting steel wool in a vinegar/water mixture. I used this same rust solution on the actual metal components, like the chains, rods, levers, and hinges on the dump doors.

I removed the wheel sets from the trucks and degreased them with acetone (you can also just run them through the dish washer.) I then used a cotton swab to apply a gun bluing solution (Perma Blue® made by Birchwood-Casey.) This turned the shiny steel into a muted brownish-black color. I rinsed the wheel sets in cold water and dried them with a soft cotton cloth (old tee-shirt.) I brushed on some rust solution, let it dry, and then used a cotton swab to add a few rust highlights with orange powdered pigments.

After reinstalling the wheel sets, I gave the entire gondola a clear coat of flat acrylic spray paint to lock in the weathering and prepare the car for outdoor use. It only took about an hour start-to-finish from “new-in-the-box” to layout ready condition.


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Great job! 

Thanks for giving us the details on how you did it. 

I've got some Hartland Birthday tankers I can practice on.


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

Nice! 

Can't bring myself to do it but really appreciate the fine detail some guys do in weathering! 
\


----------

